
Making voice calls in Slack - sev
https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/216771908
======
nonuby
Let's hope co-working center remain quiet, coworking centres its the
obligatory 50% procrastinating on facebook (top blue bar), then 25% on slack
(purple left side) and the rest possibly doing some work. At least with phone
(and skype on phone) people take their calls outside or to a booth

